# Non-Photo Render from SketchUp



## SketchUp Guru (16 Jan 2011)

I just thought I'd show a render I did today. The model was mostly drawn by another woodworker who sent it to me for a bit of cleanup and repair. I applied a line style I created and then did a little post processing.





Here's the output directly from SketchUp.


----------



## Ian (18 Jan 2011)

Very nice Dave.

How did you acheive that?

Best

Ian


----------



## bugbear (18 Jan 2011)

Dave R":b236wl4s said:


> I just thought I'd show a render I did today. The model was mostly drawn by another woodworker who sent it to me for a bit of cleanup and repair. I applied a line style I created and then did a little post processing.
> 
> Here's the output directly from SketchUp.



I *love* the little kickup at the base of the armrest brackets - the proportion of the rails and splat are pleasing too.

Oh yeah - nice job on the image processing!

BugBear


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Jan 2011)

Thank you. 

I like the proportions of this chair, too.

The post processing was a quick run through FotoSketcher. Less than a minute spent to get a nice result.


----------



## bugbear (18 Jan 2011)

Dave R":25s49o3q said:


> The post processing was a quick run through FotoSketcher. Less than a minute spent to get a nice result.



I'd guessed Gimp/Photo shop. The main changes appear to be lowering the global colour saturation, adding a framing vignette, then adding some kind of noise (which looks like water color/water damage)

That sequence would definitely take longer than a minute.

BugBear


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Jan 2011)

It would take longer than a minute with PhotoShop or Gimp. Not with FotoSketcher, though.


----------

